# Grantham Leaving



## radams1228 (Jan 12, 2014)

Per ESPN's Joe Schad: Todd Grantham is leaving UGA to take the Defensive Coordinator position at Louisville. Reports are that it's a 5 year deal for $1 million per….


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 12, 2014)

Just saw that also


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep. Glad he's gone!


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope this isn't a early April fool joke! Hope it doesn't hurt recruiting too bad though!


----------



## bugeye1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Now the million dollar question, who will be his replacement if this is true?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

Anything more solid on this?


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 12, 2014)

bugeye1 said:


> Now the million dollar question, who will be his replacement if this is true?



Maybe BOOBOO will do both...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Anything more solid on this?




My inside source says it's true!!


----------



## fredw (Jan 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Anything more solid on this?



The only thing I've seen:

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10283347/louisville-cardinals-hire-todd-grantham-geor

Rumor?  Fact?


----------



## bugeye1 (Jan 12, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> Hope this isn't a early April fool joke! Hope it doesn't hurt recruiting too bad though!


 Recruiting is already hurt, want change a thing!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> My inside source says it's true!!



If this source says it is true....... bank on it.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Ga.*

Bye!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

After checking my sources, there is just one last question; Where is the list of possible replacements?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

This guy....

http://footballscoop.com/coaching-awards/2012-coaches-of-the-year/fcs-coordinator


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

Or this guy.....his current salary is only $557thousand too. 

http://www.msuspartans.com/sports/m-footbl/mtt/pat_narduzzi_282836.html


----------



## SGaither (Jan 12, 2014)

Narduzzi would be a great hire and as a Vol fan would hate to see him on the dawg sidelines. From trolling different sites his name is being mentioned as someone the Vandy AD wants to interview for their recent opening.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 12, 2014)

Just posted on the Athens paper, so it's gone beyond locker room rumor.


http://onlineathens.com/breaking-news/2014-01-12/grantham-reportedly-leaving-georgia-louisville


----------



## tcward (Jan 12, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Just posted on the Athens paper, so it's gone beyond locker room rumor.
> 
> 
> http://onlineathens.com/breaking-news/2014-01-12/grantham-reportedly-leaving-georgia-louisville



2 down!!!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jan 12, 2014)

Good riddance!  Petrino better hope they can score points.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Jan 12, 2014)

There may be hope of a winning season yet next year after all.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2014)

radams1228 said:


> Per ESPN's Joe Schad: Todd Grantham is leaving UGA to take the Defensive Coordinator position at Louisville. Reports are that it's a 5 year deal for $1 million per….



Good news for Uga....What is Louisville thinking?

1mil per yr for Grantham???


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 12, 2014)

Good !! 
Now CMR's chance to hire Kirby Smart !! We really seriously need to build our defense back !! 79th in the nation for pts. allowed does not cut it. GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Good !!
> Now CMR's chance to hire Kirby Smart !! We really seriously need to build our defense back !! 79th in the nation for pts. allowed does not cut it. GO DAWGS !!!!



I may be wrong but if I'm KS there's no way I'd go to Uga as DC. Not when there's sure to be a few universities looking for a HC.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Good !!
> Now CMR's chance to hire Kirby Smart !! We really seriously need to build our defense back !! 79th in the nation for pts. allowed does not cut it. GO DAWGS !!!!



Sure....why not. I don't think anything as impossible anymore.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 12, 2014)

Glad he's gone.  His defense doesn't work in SEC.  Don't think we can get Smart.  Pretty good chance he is going to Vandy.  He wants a head coaching job.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 12, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## fish3rm8n (Jan 12, 2014)

If we don't hire a DC I don't see us doing much worse. Glad he is gone.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 12, 2014)

bugeye1 said:


> Recruiting is already hurt, want change a thing!


want or won't ???


----------



## fish3rm8n (Jan 12, 2014)

Who do we get ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2014)

Party at my place!  

Personally, he never seemed like he was happy here to begin with. I too am glad he's gone. However, we'll still probably end up hiring someone from the Barnum & Bailey circus. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I want to go ring the Chapel bell!


----------



## fish3rm8n (Jan 12, 2014)

Coach search.com says Georgia contacted David Gibbs of Houston.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 12, 2014)

Best Christmas present ever!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 12, 2014)

*Good news...*

  UGA needed a change on "D".  Now we need to find the right person.  I think this is a good oportunity for both parties involved.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

fish3rm8n said:


> Coach search.com says Georgia contacted David Gibbs of Houston.




Dear God! Huston was ranked 115th in total defense last year! We would be going from train wreck to plane crash!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 12, 2014)

*I hope CMR will at least contact*

Narduzzi from Mich.St,but he will probably do something idiotic like when he promoted Joe T to strength coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Dear God! Huston was ranked 115th in total defense last year! We would be going from train wreck to plane crash!



That rumor was started by his agent and is bogus he has not been contacted by UGA. we all know who's coming........ It's time!


----------



## fish3rm8n (Jan 12, 2014)

I think they give it to Wilson


----------



## Stump358 (Jan 12, 2014)

Late Christmas present. Sometimes the late gifts are the best ones.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is anther name I am hearing. The guy is pretty ang good, run a 3-4 ......and is out of a job

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...port-clancy-pendergast-not-expected-to-return


And yes, I know the Kirby rumor mill is tuning pretty hard too. It may be time. No Ganer thistime around, Orgeron is supposedly hanging around Tuscaloosa, etc,,, Tuesday before we hear any kind of list...IMHO


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Here is anther name I am hearing. The guy is pretty ang good, run a 3-4 ......and is out of a job
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...port-clancy-pendergast-not-expected-to-return
> 
> ...



I like it! Plays 13 guys and won he'll be the savior at UGA we'll give him 15....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Drinks are on me.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 12, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> ...we all know who's coming........ It's time!



Monte Kiffin.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Monte Kiffin.



monte is a SMART D cord...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 12, 2014)

Rumor....UK DB coach Derrick Ansley headed to UGA and he was a grad asst under...you guessed; Kirby Smart at Bama. That is fueling the Smart rumor.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Rumor....UK DB coach Derrick Ansley headed to UGA and he was a grad asst under...you guessed; Kirby Smart at Bama. That is fueling the Smart rumor.



 It just keeps getting better... Say Moe you always seem to be pretty good with your info you wouldnt tell a brother where you get it from would ya?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 12, 2014)

fish3rm8n said:


> I think they give it to Wilson



He was the D-coord at Miss.St. with mixed results.Hope not.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 12, 2014)

*woot woot*



Silver Britches said:


> Party at my place!
> 
> Personally, he never seemed like he was happy here to begin with. I too am glad he's gone. However, we'll still probably end up hiring someone from the Barnum & Bailey circus.
> 
> GO DAWGS!




Count me in... it's like the football gods love us again.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard Bill Cowher.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I cannot understand Petrino's attraction to CTG.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I cannot understand Petrino's attraction to CTG.



Dont forget it's  Petrino or Quitreno....


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 13, 2014)

After watching our pathetic, unprepared and overall  unorganized defense I am happy with anybody they hire not named Grantham. Oh wait, 
we just gave up another long pass on 3rd and 15.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 13, 2014)

Proof that prayers are answered.


----------



## willbuck (Jan 13, 2014)

Bring on Bud Foster.  Pay the man whatever he wants and let him have complete control of the defense and special teams.  If he can produce top 20 defenses at VT year after year with the recruiting classes he has up there he would go nuts over our talent.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 13, 2014)

willbuck said:


> Bring on Bud Foster.  Pay the man whatever he wants and let him have complete control of the defense and special teams.  If he can produce top 20 defenses at VT year after year with the recruiting classes he has up there he would go nuts over our talent.



I wish, but folks say he is just waiting on a retirement to be VT's head coach.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Its definitely Cowher.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

I heard that Kirby Smart might be coming back to Georgia.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 13, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Glad he's gone.  His defense doesn't work in SEC.  Don't think we can get Smart.  Pretty good chance he is going to Vandy.  He wants a head coaching job.



Kirby can be our head coach in a couple of years. I just don't think CMR will stay to many more years. Kirby and his wife both have deep roots at UGA. Both were great athletes.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't decided yet....


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 13, 2014)

The rumor on a couple of FB pages are saying that UGA has offered $1.5 million to Smart.

I'd like to see him come home but I hope we aren't popping a $1.5 million cork on a coordinator.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> I heard that Kirby Smart might be coming back to Georgia.



Where is the vomit smiley?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> Kirby can be our head coach in a couple of years. I just don't think CMR will stay to many more years. Kirby and his wife both have deep roots at UGA. Both were great athletes.



I don't care how athletic they were.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

you might want to grab the Pepto rex...I am geting that they have already contacted him. He leads the list. In no particular order:

Kirby Smart
Clancy Pendergast
Randy Shannon
Pat Narduzzi
Chris Wilson-yes, that one.
Kirk Olivadotti
Kevin Steele

lots of names will pop up over the next few days.  I think my picks are Narduzzi, Smart, and Shannon.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Just talked to a close friend of Kirby and Bobo.... It's a definite.....





Maybe....


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Where is the vomit smiley?



Yep


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> you might want to grab the Pepto rex...I am geting that they have already contacted him. He leads the list. In no particular order:
> 
> Kirby Smart
> Clancy Pendergast
> ...



Are they going to target a 3-4 guy, or a 4-3 DC? 

Is Wilson looking around?  I thought I read that he might not be around.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 13, 2014)

don't know anything about Wilson right now. Lots of movement going on in coach land.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Where is the vomit smiley?



Here you go


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Here you go



That'll do.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

Hopefully the new DC can work with these kids about driving on suspended licenses.  Shaq was just arrested.

http://onlineathens.com/breaking-ne...ck-wiggins-arrested-driving-suspended-license


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> don't know anything about Wilson right now. Lots of movement going on in coach land.



Interviewing for the Bama DL job today.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Who cares what the new coordinators pay is.  UGA is rolling in dough, and better not be an issue in getting a new DC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Who cares what the new coordinators pay is.  UGA is rolling in dough, and better not be an issue in getting a new DC.



Who cares?  $1.5 mil is more than any NFL DC is making.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who cares?  $1.5 mil is more than any NFL DC is making.



So.  We are not broke like UT and some of the other schools.  Gonna cost you around a mil anyway to get a good one to come.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> So.  We are not broke like UT and some of the other schools.  Gonna cost you around a mil anyway to get a good one to come.



Why?  There are tons of solid DC's making far less than that.  

Smart and Chavis are both at a little over $1 mil.  

Behind them are:
Greg Mattison (Michigan)- 850K
Grantham (prior to insane contract at UL)- 850K
Justin Wilcox (Washington) 800K
Ellis Johnson (Auburn)
Brent Venables (Clemson)
Mark Snyder (A&M)- Stealing 700K
Lorenzo Ward (SC) 650K
Mike Stoops (OU)
Manny Diaz (Texas)
Lou Spanos (UCLA) 625K
Luke Fickell (Ohio State) 610K
Ted Roof (GT) 600K


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Venables makes 1.3 at Clemens.  PAY THE MONEY


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Venables makes 1.3 at Clemens.  PAY THE MONEY



And their defense was ranked 23rd.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 13, 2014)

I am a little baffled by this.  I just didn't see it coming.  Did I think CTG might not be here next year?  Well, I knew it was a possibility.  If it happened, I expected it to be an offer from an NFL team as a position coach.  I never saw him being hired away by Louisville as DC.  And, after our abysmal defense this year, I never saw him getting near a 20% raise.  Still scratching my head.  I don't get it.  Have to admit, I was still in shock that UofL rehired Petrino.  Didn't see that coming either.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rex just curious, what are your issues with Kirby? Every time his name is brought up you express your disdain for him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Rex just curious, what are your issues with Kirby? Every time his name is brought up you express your disdain for him.



Went to school with him, thought he was a clown then and didn't care for him using UGA's offer only to get a raise.  He lied to Richt.

He is a solid recruiter, but I don't know if he is a solid DC without Saban.  Certainly not to the tune of $1.5 mil per season.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Went to school with him, thought he was a clown then and didn't care for him using UGA's offer only to get a raise.  He lied to Richt.
> 
> He is a solid recruiter, but I don't know if he is a solid DC without Saban.  Certainly not to the tune of $1.5 mil per season.



Just having his name mentioned as a replacement anywhere has caused the Bama BOT to give him a raise as a kneejerk reaction. At some point the perfect coaching situation( in his mind) will come up. Is this it?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

Rusty Mansell posted that any 247 Sports subscribers should log in about 15 minutes for some interesting info on the Georgia DC search.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Rusty Mansell posted that any 247 Sports subscribers should log in about 15 minutes for some interesting info on the Georgia DC search.



And?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

I do not have an subscription but might find out what the scoop is on another site around the time that the info is posted and will let everyone know.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 13, 2014)

Friends on another site secrant stated the info was Jeremy Pruitt from FSU is a candidate for the DC position.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Friends on another site secrant stated the info was Jeremy Pruitt from FSU is a candidate for the DC position.



Yep, he is believed to be the #1 target.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Yep, he is believed to be the #1 target.



Using us to get a raise or do you think he actually comes to UGA?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Using us to get a raise or do you think he actually comes to UGA?



Don't know.  He is being pursued by us, but hasn't accepted and then gone back to his employer to rework his existing contract.


----------



## Horns (Jan 13, 2014)

Well Johnathon, what did you find out?


----------



## Horns (Jan 13, 2014)

My bad Johnathon


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 13, 2014)

Late Christmas present for the Dawgs. 
The sad part is how bad is it at UGA that the DC makes a lateral move to Louisville on his own?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Late Christmas present for the Dawgs.
> The sad part is how bad is it at UGA that the DC makes a lateral move to Louisville on his own?



Couldn't you say the same about BAMA and their OC?  Didn't he just do the same or did I miss something?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 13, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Late Christmas present for the Dawgs.
> The sad part is how bad is it at UGA that the DC makes a lateral move to Louisville on his own?



This has been discussed before, but I'm pretty sure he was told to start looking around, many weeks ago.  His lateral move was also an increase in salary by $150 k, which is most shocking.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Couldn't you say the same about BAMA and their OC?  Didn't he just do the same or did I miss something?



Really...


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Late Christmas present for the Dawgs.
> The sad part is how bad is it at UGA that the DC makes a lateral move to Louisville on his own?



I guess Michigan is a step up.

Kiffin?


----------



## centerc (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope the new DC dumbs down the play book.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm guessing the saints were pleased after this year that he withdrew himself from their consideration for DC last year


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't care how athletic they were.



LOL


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

tcward said:


> Really...



Just noting that another coordinator took a lateral position move to another institution with a small bump in pay that was likely not a better program.  I am sure there are more examples out there, but this example was fairly recent and one that I remembered.


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 14, 2014)

Reports are that it's gonna be Jeremy Pruitt from FSU….nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 14, 2014)

Pruitt per AJC:

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/bulldogs-expected-to-hire-fsus-jeremy-pruitt-as-de/ncnYY/


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Well-Many Georgia fans have gotten their wish-be careful what you wish for !  Also-I wonder how many detractors earn a one million dollar annual salary plus whatever the benefit package is ?


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

I have seen on this forum that CMR kind of put a halt to CTG's rants on the sidelines. You know it wont happen at Louisville. Anybody think that stuff helps. I think no.


----------

